# Bike choice? Cube aim or scott aspect



## B_A_Brackers (6 Apr 2015)

Weighing up between a cube aim 29er 2015 and a scott aspect 950 2015. I'm a road biker and want a budget mtb for a bit if off road riding and also rare commuting when my commuters are out of order, hence the 29ers. 
Anyone got any experience with either and know which I should go for. Tested both but can't decide


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Apr 2015)

Look at the charge range, superb range of quality
http://www.chargebikes.com/cooker


----------

